# structural repair worker needed



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

we are a structural concrete company we work in massachusetts and do underpinning,i am looking for someone in the area with experience to do underpinning work,forming,excavating handwork and helicalpiers if you have experience,clean driving record and are dependable and a good worker who can follow directions and take orders and be trusted please contact us


----------

